# 2020



## Overmountain1

Alright people. I want to try something, without getting political here. We all know what is going on out in the wider world (well, at least we know what we know about it anyway!) I'm not concerned with the wider world, I'd like to hear from YOU and what the best and worst part of 2020 has been for you, and if you'd like to talk about more than one thing for the 'worst' that's totally fine too!

It's been a rough year for a lot of people. Let's get some stuff off our chest and put it behind us if we can.  And for the things we can't, I would like to add you to my thoughts and prayers, if you aren't opposed.

Best
The best part of 2020 by far has been getting chickens. They've had a huge positive effect on me and the entire family. Even extended family, as they enjoy the eggs too! I've lost weight and feel better too. And, how can you not love them? We were able to take a beautiful trip this year, and that will always be a special memory.

Worst
It's been a long busy year for everyone. For us we had a slew of awful... my favorite aunt passed due to cancer, both my in laws were diagnosed with melanoma this year, and my mother in law is still undergoing treatment. My father in law just fell and broke his ankle/foot area this morning. And lastly, it was a long battle to get licensing for our business, and now the future is uncertain in what we had planned for it. Can't find the gifts the kids want for Christmas either. That is all.

I know many have had it much harder than me, and my heart goes out to you for that. Hang in there!


----------



## robin416

I've had to think long and hard about what was good about this past year. One would be finally being able to have my cataracts removed so I can see again. It took three years before it all came together. The other would be getting much needed work done on the house.

Of course there is the virus. I'm not a social butterfly so the being home isn't awful for me but the having to be on high alert when I do get out is getting old. And there's a letter I got from the lawyer in NY that has me concerned and until I hear back from them I'll be obsessing over that.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> I've had to think long and hard about what was good about this past year. One would be finally being able to have my cataracts removed so I can see again. It took three years before it all came together. The other would be getting much needed work done on the house.
> 
> Of course there is the virus. I'm not a social butterfly so the being home isn't awful for me but the having to be on high alert when I do get out is getting old. And there's a letter I got from the lawyer in NY that has me concerned and until I hear back from them I'll be obsessing over that.


Good luck Robin, I tend to obsess over legal stuff also.


----------



## Poultry Judge

I had to think hard too, the negative for me was it was a much more isolating year than usual, I spent way too much time in my head, the positive was that I got a lot of farm projects caught up! Although around here, nothing is ever totally caught up.


----------



## robin416

Poultry Judge said:


> Although around here, nothing is ever totally caught up.


That is so true. I get a kick out of people thinking that moving to the country means a life of kicking back and relaxing.


----------



## Poultry Judge

"Kicking back and relaxing", Ha Ha Ha, they better bring their muck boots!


----------



## robin416

They never do.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Yup!


----------



## Poultry Judge

I am also grateful that I got my 1937 Gleaner combine home in one piece today. It was somewhat disassembled and my friend Bert and I did a bunch of mechanical work and welding on it. It's thirteen feet wide and going down the road is nerve wracking. It's back together and will get painted in the Spring. We still use it for Oats and Soybeans.


----------



## robin416

And the dozer, don't forget that one. 

Do you plant that much with what all else you have going on?


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> And the dozer, don't forget that one.
> 
> Do you plant that much with what all else you have going on?


The dozer is running! It also is getting painted in the Spring. 2021 is going to be bright and shiny, paint wise at least! Some years, I'm still planting 136 acres, which I know doesn't sound like much, but the newest piece of farm equipment I'm using is 1972, (Ford 2600), oldest, (Fordson F, 1921). That Gleaner combine is 1937 and it's a bit of a trick adapting and making parts. That other tractor with the saw in the picture is my late father's 1939 Ford Ferguson 9N. I have both rubber and steel wheels for that one.


----------



## robin416

From this side of the screen knowing a lot of what else you having going on day to day, 136 acres is a lot. 

Just operating equipment that old would be exhausting working with them all day.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> From this side of the screen knowing a lot of what else you having going on day to day, 136 acres is a lot.
> 
> Just operating equipment that old would be exhausting working with them all day.


Yes, but I enjoy it, I find my Zen happy space on a tractor, and the equipment is the right size for the land, not like the modern big stuff.


----------



## Overmountain1

robin416 said:


> From this side of the screen knowing a lot of what else you having going on day to day, 136 acres is a lot.
> 
> Just operating equipment that old would be exhausting working with them all day.


What she said! Do you ever sleep? I think chairs are simply ornamental around Fossil Ledges! 

That sounds precisely like what we would hope to have and do in the future. My husband, Lord love him, prefers the old machines. Thankfully he is talented enough to fix them and make any part that cannot be found for replacement, but it can definitely be time consuming! You remind me a lot of him in that regard.

I get the zen- I think I would enjoy it too. We used to plant just about a half acre, albeit all done by hand - and it was all mine! Just haven't had the time/dedication these past couple years, but plan to grow some things for the crabs and chickens this coming year. Something cathartic about watching them grow and getting food from them.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Overmountain1 said:


> What she said! Do you ever sleep? I think chairs are simply ornamental around Fossil Ledges!
> 
> That sounds precisely like what we would hope to have and do in the future. My husband, Lord love him, prefers the old machines. Thankfully he is talented enough to fix them and make any part that cannot be found for replacement, but it can definitely be time consuming! You remind me a lot of him in that regard.
> 
> I get the zen- I think I would enjoy it too. We used to plant just about a half acre, albeit all done by hand - and it was all mine! Just haven't had the time/dedication these past couple years, but plan to grow some things for the crabs and chickens this coming year. Something cathartic about watching them grow and getting food from them.


Yes, absolutely!


----------



## danathome

The negative is easy: continuing health problems for Kimmi and myself.

Positive is hard. Many good things have happened: time spent with Kimmi, new chicks, new ducklings, new poults, new puppies, getting homing pigeons and peafowl...joining this group... BUT NO ONE REALLY POSIIVE... it has been a sucky year and I'm glad it's almost over. May 2021 be a wonderful year for all!


----------



## Poultry Judge

danathome said:


> The negative is easy: continuing health problems for Kimmi and myself.
> 
> Positive is hard. Many good things have happened: time spent with Kimmi, new chicks, new ducklings, new poults, new puppies, getting homing pigeons and peafowl...joining this group... BUT NO ONE REALLY POSIIVE... it has been a sucky year and I'm glad it's almost over. May 2021 be a wonderful year for all!


Yes, May 2021 be a wonderful year for all!!!


----------



## robin416

Well, I know what part of my 2021 is going to start out like. Just came from the six month cleaning at the dentist. One tooth, lower front has been zinging me of late. I knew that meant a filling upcoming. Except he's concerned about what he's going to find. sigh Another implant may be in my future.


----------



## Overmountain1

See? This year can't quit yall. I spoke too soon. The next morning my father in law fell and broke both bones in ankle and has to have surgery on this coming Wednesday.

AND I found out this morning that my stepfather's sister (he married my mom when I was young and was a good father etc so we are closer) she fell ill a couple days ago and she died this morning.

It is never ending! Is it Dec 31 yet?!

To the good- have you guys seen the article about the 'Christmas Star'? Look it up, I think it's on the 21st.


----------



## robin416

Damn, I'm sorry OM. That's a lot to take in in one hit. Because of how you feel about your stepfather, his sis was really your aunt. That makes her loss harder for everyone.

What is it with people breaking ankles and having to have surgery. Your FIL is one of a list of folks I know that had to have surgery after an ankle break. 

I've seen it mentioned but didn't follow up with it. I'll check it out today.


----------



## Overmountain1

robin416 said:


> Well, I know what part of my 2021 is going to start out like. Just came from the six month cleaning at the dentist. One tooth, lower front has been zinging me of late. I knew that meant a filling upcoming. Except he's concerned about what he's going to find. sigh Another implant may be in my future.


Terribly sorry. I've had so many problems with my teeth and tooth pain is one of the absolute worst pains, I firmly believe. Long read, take it or leave it! 

I have zero regrets about getting my full implants, upper and lower. They are.... well they've been amazing so far, and I've only been living with the temporary top half! I go on Monday for my bottom half (5 implants, and 8 extractions. Yes, that is all that is left.) This, and not having a decent smile, Has always made me feel as if I appear as someone who has struggled with addiction or similar problems, even though that wasn't the case. (Zero judgment to anyone, the people I know in this boat generally feel the same I do/did about it all, so no offense intended or implied!) 
I'm young to have to go thru this, I know, I just had a really bad run of poor dentistry. I was already chasing things a bit, but a bad dentist was doing work that kept falling out and not lasting etc, and I fell further and further behind- which of course compounded the fact that I didn't want to go. Cause really why bother? Anyway- here I am. I am incredibly grateful, and grateful to my new dental office. There's no way I could've done this without their full cooperation and assistance. I am a guinea pig/practice for their interns to work on! I made sure I was one of the last ones they did tho lol! But truly, they are supervised and assisted the entire time so why not? It brought costs to less than 1/4 what it would've been.

K. TMI there, a bit. But I know tooth pain, in all it's many forms! Hang in there. If he thinks it may need replacement, then you know what you should do... if you can. No reason to invest in a losing proposition, although I hope that isn't truly the case here. I do. 

Edited to add- thank you. I just read your reply above.


----------



## robin416

Bad genetics and clenching my jaw have caused most of my issues. I've broken enamel on several teeth from clenching my jaw, got TMJ for my troubles too. I had one where the nerve was dying causing me excruciating pain. I demanded my dentist do a root canal. He didn't want to because the tooth wasn't in bad shape but he finally relented. Later, again from clenching my jaw, my body started to resorb the roots to the tooth. That ended up being my first implant. 

Plus the teeth that I have are old. They do wear out after a while.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Overmountain1 said:


> See? This year can't quit yall. I spoke too soon. The next morning my father in law fell and broke both bones in ankle and has to have surgery on this coming Wednesday.
> 
> AND I found out this morning that my stepfather's sister (he married my mom when I was young and was a good father etc so we are closer) she fell ill a couple days ago and she died this morning.
> 
> It is never ending! Is it Dec 31 yet?!
> 
> To the good- have you guys seen the article about the 'Christmas Star'? Look it up, I think it's on the 21st.


Our thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## Overmountain1

Thank you PJ. THIS YEAR MAN... just won't quit! Seems there's always something else in store.

I, also, have had trouble for the same reasons Robin. I've had the same probs with my nerves and enamel too. They started it, and when we moved back here we did not get a new dentist for almost 5 years. I obviously regret that now, it all snowballed from there, but I'm fortunate to get a pretty happy ending. I know this for sure! I get headaches from my jaw, it pops, etc. I understand. I'm just super mad bc I'm only 38.... oh well. Always wanted white straight teeth and now I get them!


----------



## Overmountain1

Lastly, for now, my large roo has some surface frostbite on his waddles already. Poor guy! But he will NOT stay in the coop when it’s wet and windy, he goes in and out all day. I just wanted to complain bc I feel so bad for him- but truly there’s just not a lot I can do for him right now except keep an eye on him. Unfortunately it’s freezing temps and snow on the ground today. Not helpful. Nor can we catch him to do anything with even if there WAS much I could do for him.... poor guy. 

It is surface, front edging and the very bottom, makes sense with drinking etc, but.... I still feel bad for him!


----------



## robin416

I've had two teeth where the nerve was dying. I don't think there's a toothache that can compare when one of them does their shout out about not being happy. 

I'm getting my white teeth one by one. LOL 

If he'll let you you can try putting some vaseline on his wattles and comb. That will at least prevent them from getting wet when he drinks.


----------



## Overmountain1

Yes, the others have had their treatment... I'm thinking it's worth it to throw a blanket over him this evening with my husband and slather him pretty good. Off the perch at night or trapping will be our only option for getting ahold of him, and I don't want to take him on myself. I like my eyes!  jk, I don't think he's quite that aggressive but I just don't know how he will react now. It's been several months since we have touched him.... unfortunately he is the one who would benefit most from some good treatment (I've been using Aquaphore, I hope that's just as good) but he is also the biggest turd. We didn't see the signs of it til just last night, and at that point it appeared so mild as to not invite intervention yet. Now though, I am with you and think he needs it whether he wants it or not.

Oh an abscessed tooth and/or dying root is.... indescribable pain,truly. I would gladly be a surrogate mother from start to finish before I would choose to have that kind of tooth pain! Full 9 months of discomfort and delivery too....  You simply cannot focus on anything else when you have one, or escape from it. Ugh. Ok. Can't think about it. Got enough 'tooth' pain coming my way on Monday! 

Optional truths- hehe- 
It came to the point that it would cost me almost as much to repair what I did have left as to go thru this, and 5x as long in the chair. But this.... no more pain, barring something near catastrophic, easy maintenance, and best of all they stay in 99.9% of the time, and only my dentist can remove them. It's been such a blessing. Altho I never can dwell on thinking about how there is a part of my body I cannot touch bc of the prosthetics, just one of those weird things that sends me into a panicky mess to think about. I can even talk about it ok briefly. But ugh. I hate that one aspect, while loving it at the same. I've been able to mostly overcome and control my panic attacks with time and age, etc, but there are still those few things that can do it. Fun times!

Ok y'all, there's a whole lot of truth in this thread, is anyone else up for sharing your good and bad? I like hearing about the good- and it's good to remind us all that there is/has been some good. 

Another good; we took the boys skiiing for the first time the weekend before Covid pandemic restrictions began, back at the end of Feb I believe? It was another successful trip, except maybe the hotel. It had changed a lot in 20 years...


----------



## robin416

I don't know if this is different with the type of implants for you or not but did you notice how there is no feeling? It was really noticeable to me with my first implant, not so much when I got the others done. I guess because I was expecting it. I might have been better off going that direction and if I was your age I probably would have. But at 70 and the huge expense it just didn't add up for me. 

I don't talk about this much. My hubs was diagnosed with lung cancer almost five years ago. There was a pulmonologist that he saw. The pulmonologist kept quizzing him on just what he was involved in in construction. To the point I noticed it. Which led me to think there's something there.

A bit later I started digging and found that even my hub's type of lung cancer might very well be an asbestos case. Contacted a lawyer. He didn't hesitate to take the case. We received settlements from several companies that produced asbestos based products. I'm OK financially as long as I don't go crazy but he lost his battle before the first check arrived. He would be relieved to know that even with all of the out of pocket expense we had with his illness that I now don't have to worry about finances.


----------



## Overmountain1

Oh Robin- what a long and difficult time that must have been for you both. My heart goes out to you- it is one of my larger fears in general, losing my husband before his time, so to speak. I know I'd get through it but definitely not a thing I like to dwell on, as obvious as that sounds though- it's not.

I know you are right in that he would be relieved to know you are comfortable. That, conversely, is one of my husbands' fears; that something will happen to him and we won't be taken care of. How many years did you get to share with him? Thank you for feeling comfortable enough, and strong enough, to talk about that difficult time with us/me. Big air hug heading your way! 

As for sensitivity- yes and no. Because mine is a full prosthetic piece all the way across, I really didn't lose as much as I expected to. My implants push and pull around in there (not really, sensation anyway) about the same as before. It's like having roots down in there. I'll be honest, they shared pics of the procedure to me later, and I was laid open all the way up to my nose basically, and then they filed the bone down to create a more even base for these to rest against eventually etc. Incredibly, I just worked a bone fragment out of my gum last night- very grateful it came to the surface where I could get at it! So, summarily <-- ok that word doesn't work with me! Haha but really- I feel things differently now is the main thing I think. Ice cream was a new sensation, having metal transmitting the cold up through it all! I would assume that the singles would be an even more noticeable difference as you say. You literally go from live root to something foreign, and that's a big jump in one concentrated spot. Me? I was just glad I didn't hurt even worse, and glad that I can feel as much as I do! Truly I can eat 10x better now (as if I need it- ha) and am able to enjoy so much more than I could before that I don't hardly notice any of the.... not as positive aspects. Cannot wait for my final set though. These are really good, but they can be better. And will.


----------



## robin416

It's been 2 1/2 years so the healing has progressed so that it really isn't hard to talk about it. 

It was a bizarre trip with his illness. It took four months to even get anyone to accept that he was sick, that something was seriously wrong. In the end he was suffering from a rare syndrome that is screaming the body has cancer. His docs said they will never see it again in their lifetimes. PNS tried to kill him long before the cancer got far enough to be a threat.

The one thing I can say is that there are so many expenses beyond the actual health care that preparations need to be made for that. I was spending 70$ a week in just gas going back and forth for his treatments. 

When they do a single it's very different from what you had done. The surgeon removed the tooth then let things heal for however long on my lower one. Then put the implant in place. More healing then the post and crown are applied. On the upper they removed the tooth, but the bone had to be stimulated to grow. So there was several months waiting on that, then the implants, then the healing then the post and crown.


----------



## Overmountain1

Right. There are a few different methods to accomplishing it; I could have gone a route more similar to that, but really, in the end, I took one big pain over a longer drawn out process. My anxiety wouldn't tolerate it anymore! I require a bit of sedation for big work like this. Just been in that chair tooooo many times and the last dentist set it in stone by being... well, not that good, despite rumors to the contrary. Treated patients good, but the work they do won't stay put, so what the heck is the point!?!

As I understand it, the singles with time to heal in between are even more stable than mine could be. I know they add cadaver bone granules to stimulate growth in there for me too. Ick, in a way, but doesn't bother me that much either. I'd rather keep this investment nice and snug right where it is for a good long time!


----------



## Biring

2020 hasn’t been so bad for me. I sold my wreck of a flat in February and moved to Indonesia, sneaking in days before a travel ban. My wife got pregnant within days of my arrival, and just before the wise men issued an edict to avoid new pregnancies. It took a while but I eventually secured my immigration status until next August. Fast forward a few months and my wife has the son she’s always wanted. And the cherry on the cake? My neighbour went home to the UK for Christmas and now she’s not allowed back here!


----------



## robin416

Overmountain1 said:


> Right. There are a few different methods to accomplishing it; I could have gone a route more similar to that, but really, in the end, I took one big pain over a longer drawn out process. My anxiety wouldn't tolerate it anymore! I require a bit of sedation for big work like this. Just been in that chair tooooo many times and the last dentist set it in stone by being... well, not that good, despite rumors to the contrary. Treated patients good, but the work they do won't stay put, so what the heck is the point!?!
> 
> As I understand it, the singles with time to heal in between are even more stable than mine could be. I know they add cadaver bone granules to stimulate growth in there for me too. Ick, in a way, but doesn't bother me that much either. I'd rather keep this investment nice and snug right where it is for a good long time!


Mine used some sort of gel that stimulates bone growth. But I'd be OK with the cadaver bone if that was the only option.

But I don't think I'd have the stamina to take on the long term pain and having to be so careful until things stabilize. Especially since I don't have the sweet tooth you do.


----------



## robin416

Biring said:


> 2020 hasn't been so bad for me. I sold my wreck of a flat in February and moved to Indonesia, sneaking in days before a travel ban. My wife got pregnant within days of my arrival, and just before the wise men issued an edict to avoid new pregnancies. It took a while but I eventually secured my immigration status until next August. Fast forward a few months and my wife has the son she's always wanted. And the cherry on the cake? My neighbour went home to the UK for Christmas and now she's not allowed back here!


LOL Ever? Or just because of the virus? I take it she's an undesirable in your neck of the woods.

From the way you talk about your home I thought you had been living there for years. Will you ever get permanent status? Especially now that you have a wife and son.


----------



## Biring

I should get “permanent” status next year. That means five years but with occasional reporting to the immigration office. 

i’m sure my neighbour will eventually make her way back here but travellers from the UK are banned until after Jan 8, maybe longer than that.


----------



## robin416

So, it's not really permanent. But much better than year to year having to be approved. 

I never investigated what people do here with green cards. I wonder if it's about the same thing where they have to report in X years like you'll be doing.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> So, it's not really permanent. But much better than year to year having to be approved.
> 
> I never investigated what people do here with green cards. I wonder if it's about the same thing where they have to report in X years like you'll be doing.


Wow!


----------



## Slippy

Poultry Judge said:


> I am also grateful that I got my 1937 Gleaner combine home in one piece today. It was somewhat disassembled and my friend Bert and I did a bunch of mechanical work and welding on it. It's thirteen feet wide and going down the road is nerve wracking. It's back together and will get painted in the Spring. We still use it for Oats and Soybeans.
> 
> View attachment 37158


Simply AWESOME!


----------



## Slippy

As far as the question posed by the OP;
*Illegitimi non carborundum*

I refuse to let the them get me down! The they continually are trying to take my freedoms and I refuse to let them.

If it is to be, it is up to ME!

God Bless you all on this glorious Christmas Morn!


----------



## robin416

To you and Mrs. Slippy also. Stay warm, it's not nice out there today.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Slippy said:


> Simply AWESOME!


All my farm equipment is old but still being used. Occasionally, I like to restore and paint a piece of equipment or a tractor and take it to a farm show. We have several local historical clubs and thresher societies.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Overmountain1 said:


> See? This year can't quit yall. I spoke too soon. The next morning my father in law fell and broke both bones in ankle and has to have surgery on this coming Wednesday.
> 
> AND I found out this morning that my stepfather's sister (he married my mom when I was young and was a good father etc so we are closer) she fell ill a couple days ago and she died this morning.
> 
> It is never ending! Is it Dec 31 yet?!
> 
> To the good- have you guys seen the article about the 'Christmas Star'? Look it up, I think it's on the 21st.


I am so sorry, my condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

Okay, I'll play 2020, best and worst of. (Can I still join if I don't have chickens yet?  )

Worst was that we can't see the hub's folks--they're down in Phoenix in a retirement place. Not really assisted living, but that is probably next for them. My FIL has Primary Progressive Aphasia. It is a terminal, slow-acting kind of dementia that erodes all communication-type abilities. Speaking went first, but now he can barely make himself understood w/ writing, and it won't be long until driving is out too. He and my MIL are in their mid-80's, living in a "closed campus" retirement community, and just sitting around their tiny apartment, trapped and scared, and no visitors allowed. (And now I need to send them something to at least brighten their day...)

We started 2020 prepping our house to sell--3.5 hrs away, on other side of Arizona--and listed it the week before Covid lock downs started. The bottom fell out of the realty market for a while, but it sold. So we moved twice this year--first to a tiny rent house for six months, and then to our house that we've (almost) finished building. It's been interesting for this north Texas native at 7200 ft. Real trees--not mesquite scrub! (The photo is our first snow of the year in mid-October.)

So; best--we finally got settled in our place in eastern Arizona. This last was our 18th move in 26 years together, and (oh please) it'll be our last. And while there's still much work to do, we're finally here, and love our little acre in the woods.

I'm usually a glass-half full sort, but I don't believe the fundamental malfunctions that have made 2020 such a trial will change anytime soon. If ever. Nevertheless, I'm hopeful that having so much work ahead to settle at our new place will help me through 2021 with some grace and gratitude!


----------



## robin416

That's the most difficult part of us living away from elderly relatives. Add in what the virus has done and it's amplified. 

It sounds like things are happening in a positive way for you. And that your timing for buying when you did was spot on. And maybe hubs will be so enamored with your new surroundings you'll never get him to leave. For anything. No grocery shopping, no car repairs. You get the idea.

Do not worry about having chickens yet. We're a wide open group in many respects. We kind of go off topic often because we have a couple of juveniles that just can't help themselves.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

robin416 said:


> That's the most difficult part of us living away from elderly relatives. Add in what the virus has done and it's amplified.
> 
> It sounds like things are happening in a positive way for you. And that your timing for buying when you did was spot on. And maybe hubs will be so enamored with your new surroundings you'll never get him to leave. For anything. No grocery shopping, no car repairs. You get the idea.
> 
> Do not worry about having chickens yet. We're a wide open group in many respects. We kind of go off topic often because we have a couple of juveniles that just can't help themselves.


I will have them one of these days! Our lot is on a cul de sac in a rural area, with three other lots still for sale. Problem is, deed restrictions say no chickens. There's been some talk about changing them--it can be done, but requires the cooperation of a majority (3 of the 4?) so I will likely just go for it. These lots of have been for sale for over a decade, and while they're being re-listed recently, ALL the other land around this little cul de sac is rural, with chickens, horses, llamas, you name it.

And as for the juveniles who wander off topic, I'm glad for the community that isn't so terribly rule-bound that they can't have fun. 

The hubby likes to say we moved so much because he was Air Force. Except that we've moved SEVEN times since he retired! We've discovered that at our ages (I'm 57 and he's 60), we're just not up to moving any more. I'm excited to grow roots somewhere, get to know the locals (although they'll never consider me "Mountain"), and actually settle for the first time in our lives. A new chapter? Perfect for the new year.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Hermit's Garden said:


> I will have them one of these days! Our lot is on a cul de sac in a rural area, with three other lots still for sale. Problem is, deed restrictions say no chickens. There's been some talk about changing them--it can be done, but requires the cooperation of a majority (3 of the 4?) so I will likely just go for it. These lots of have been for sale for over a decade, and while they're being re-listed recently, ALL the other land around this little cul de sac is rural, with chickens, horses, llamas, you name it.
> 
> And as for the juveniles who wander off topic, I'm glad for the community that isn't so terribly rule-bound that they can't have fun.
> 
> The hubby likes to say we moved so much because he was Air Force. Except that we've moved SEVEN times since he retired! We've discovered that at our ages (I'm 57 and he's 60), we're just not up to moving any more. I'm excited to grow roots somewhere, get to know the locals (although they'll never consider me "Mountain"), and actually settle for the first time in our lives. A new chapter? Perfect for the new year.


Moving gets old for sure!


----------



## robin416

Maybe approach those already there to see how they feel? You might even find someone already has some. Just do it in a way that they don't know that's what you're fishing for. 

As to them accepting you as Mountain, don't worry about it. We lived in the N. GA mountains for a few years. We didn't bring any N. VA airs with us. Didn't treat the locals any different from anyone else. They accepted us, even those that went back generations in the area. Any others that don't? They aren't worth your time and are probably a problem for those that grew up there.

It's almost a benefit of the forum being small. We don't have as many trouble makers on the forum. Or those so set in their ways they argue with everyone about everything. But between PJ and I nastiness won't be ignored. 

Been there done that I've kind of lost count. I know I've lived in AL three different times in different areas. For part of that I was married to military, then single for 20 years, kept moving around, met the hubs and moved even more frequently. I'm pretty sure I'm done moving now. Until I decide I'm bored and go do something different.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

robin416 said:


> As to them accepting you as Mountain, don't worry about it. We lived in the N. GA mountains for a few years. We didn't bring any N. VA airs with us. Didn't treat the locals any different from anyone else. They accepted us, even those that went back generations in the area. Any others that don't? They aren't worth your time and are probably a problem for those that grew up there.


We've moved so many times, I wouldn't know what airs I might or might not bring, but the concept cracks me up. In all likelihood, my only airs would be ******* Truck Driver's Daughter and Enlisted Air Force Wife.  Oh wait! I'm an artist; maybe I can play the Santa Fe Creative. Ha! I've never fit in anywhere--even in grade school--because I never tried too hard. The minute I open my mouth, North Texas announces I'm "not from here", even after almost 30 years.

So far the only open dislike or rudeness is toward the Summer People (who come up from Phoenix to escape hell.) The population quadruples from May to October, and the year 'rounders grumble. Oddly, the fact that we moved here to live year 'round seems to have given us a small degree of "mountain cred". We don't have Minnesota level winters up here, but they're cold and snowy enough to satisfy my desire for four seasons.

As to the chickens, I will build our setup in such a way that if someday I have to give them up, I can re-purpose. Might have too much ventilation, but that's fixable.

There's no way to find out others' opinions, because there's literally nobody out here--turn 360 and the only other building in sight is the volunteer fire department. There's a whole lot of National Forest land around, so the only issue would come from these cul de sac lots. There is one lady a couple acres over that has chickens, though. I plan to go visit & introduce myself. The only real problem I'm expecting (depending on who buys these three lots) is if some of the summer people are not early risers and we have a rooster.

So...I'll get chickens, enjoy them for as long as it's feasible, and work to make any changes I can in the meantime. Roosters, too. 

We need more 2020 Year In Reviews from folks so I can quit hijacking OM's thread.


----------



## robin416

There really isn't a hijacking rule here. Or I'm not a very good admin and let it happen. And just so you know, OM is as guilty as the rest of us in going off topic. 

You hit on it. Being yourself will get you a long ways. While we lived in N. VA we actually had less association with people than we did once we moved to the country. Go figure. Maybe that's why you and we fit in. We didn't belong in the city or burbs at all. 

The same happened in GA but with the FL people coming up. But they were beyond rude to the folks that lived and worked there. I actually said something to some mouthy woman when she was berating a store employee over nothing. 

Heck, yeah. I'd do the same thing. Make 2021 exciting after what we all just went through with 2020.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

robin416 said:


> There really isn't a hijacking rule here. Or I'm not a very good admin and let it happen. And just so you know, OM is as guilty as the rest of us in going off topic.
> Duly noted--but I'll try to mind my manners (at least early on).
> 
> Heck, yeah. I'd do the same thing. Make 2021 exciting after what we all just went through with 2020.
> I have a feeling 2021 will be exciting just because we have soooo much to explore in this new place. But yeah, chickens are on the list. I even have the nesting boxes already. Do you think the girls will like them? Walmart, less than 7$ each.


----------



## robin416

Wow, Walmart is paying attention. There are so many cut out bins out there being used for nests. Someone put some thought into making that so it works.

You won't need a bunch of them. Maybe two or three because most of the girls will choose the same nest.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

robin416 said:


> Wow, Walmart is paying attention. There are so many cut out bins out there being used for nests. Someone put some thought into making that so it works.
> 
> You won't need a bunch of them. Maybe two or three because most of the girls will choose the same nest.


I have four of them, so that if a hen goes broody, I don't have to move her nest, just put the nesting box in the section under the poo boards set aside for a broody pen. Leaving three for the rest of the crew. At least that's how I see it working.


----------



## robin416

Chickens can read minds. I guess no one told you. 

They will then go in the totally opposite direction for what you were thinking.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

robin416 said:


> Chickens can read minds. I guess no one told you.
> 
> They will then go in the totally opposite direction for what you were thinking.


One of the very best things about getting chickens will be all the learning I have done and will do. Better than Sudoku puzzles for keeping a young mind, right? And you get eggs!


----------



## robin416

Absolutely! Thing is you'll find all that reading gave you a basic starting point. You'll find yourself relying on information from others for the stuff that isn't so basic.

If you wander around the forum some you'll see what I'm talking about.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Hermit's Garden said:


> View attachment 37326


That's pretty cool!


----------



## Hermit's Garden

Oh yeah, I


robin416 said:


> Absolutely! Thing is you'll find all that reading gave you a basic starting point. You'll find yourself relying on information from others for the stuff that isn't so basic.
> 
> If you wander around the forum some you'll see what I'm talking about.


 figure I'll be spending lots time saying; "um, this may be a dumb question, but..."

When I was an Air Force instructor, I told my studii that there's no stupid question except the one you didn't ask, so I'll just blunder past the basics with a lil' hep from ma friends.


----------



## robin416

Your TX was showing there for a bit. LOL

I've been doing this a while now, several of us have been but we still learn something new all of the time. And science keeps making headway in understanding their health needs and update best care practices. 

The ones that can raise the frustration factor are those that don't learn first or don't ask and the birds suffer for it. I get so angry over that. They're not dogs or cats and can not be just tossed in a coop and expect all to be OK.


----------

